# Vintage Cameras / Projectors and Misc items



## alhhaois (Oct 27, 2010)

I have seen similar posts on this site...but I come looking for advice and assistance.

Upon purchasing a house as an Estate sale, I came to find a stash of vintage equipment. I have been poking around on the www and I see that some of the items I have are of interest in this marketplace.

I am not necesarily looking to make money on this .. but would rather find someone that could make use / covet / resell .. what have you. Up to and including donating to a museum if I don't find any interested parties.

If anyone is in, or knows someone in, the Tri-State area of NYC, I would realy like to get these items to someone that can appreciate and make the most of what they have to offer.

Here is a list of the items: "most" with cases as well original pamphlets.

*ANY HELP WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED*

PICTURES SENT FOR ANY ITEM BY REQUEST




*Projectors:* 


Bausch & Lomb Balomatic 305; 

Kodak Showtime Model A30; 

Bell & Howell Multi Motion 1623; 

Argus Showmaster 500 AZ; 

Keystone 16mm projector Model A-75 (115 Volts); 

Revere 40 / Revere 8 Magazine Cine Model 44; 

Kodak Zoom 8 Reflex Camera; 

Cine-Kodak Magazine 8 Camera; 

Magazine Cine`-Kodak 16mm




*Cameras:*



Yashica 635; 

Poloroid Land Camera Automatic 100 w/ attachments; 

Kodak Instamatic X-35 ( x2); 

Kodak Instamatic X-45 (x3); 

Kodak Instamatic X-104; 

Voigtlander Brilliant; 

Voigtlander Vitomatic 2; 

Ansco No 2 (looks like Kodak Brownie); 

Kodak six-16 Brownie (uses Verichrome V616 Roll Film); 

Zeiss Ikon Super Ikomatic; 

Poloroid Sun 660 Autofocus; 

Simmons Outdoor 35 3500




*Random Items:*



Mansfield 16mm Editor Model 960; 

Elgeet 16mm Wide Angle Lens with brochure and case; 

Kalmart Micromatic Speed Flash; 

Accura ReflexMaster Fanflash; 

Arrow Compact-O-Lite Carrying Case (includes 4 bulbs w/ attachment for camera  bakelite handle); 

Brumberger Co., Inc. 16mm Reel Box (HEAVY GAUGE); 

Mayfair Multi Lite M/S 4 bulbs;


----------

